# Gli è saltato in mente di lasciarti



## polpettina_impacciata

Che perifrasi verbale si usa per dire"Gli è saltato in mente di lasciarti"?!...certamente in spagnolo


----------



## traduttrice

_*Se le pasó*_


----------



## polpettina_impacciata

*C*ioè l'intera frase come sarebbe?!..se le pasò de dejarte?!!!Perchè fà parte di alcune perifrasi di un esame...come ad esempio:quedar+gerundio etc


----------



## traduttrice

Mi respuesta es un poco coloquial: *se le pasó por la cabeza dejarte*
o bien, algo más formal e igualmente muy usado:_* pensó en dejarte.*_


----------



## irene.acler

¿Se podría también decir "tuvo la idea de dejarte"?


----------



## polpettina_impacciata

Ma "Le ha dado por dejarte!...andrebbe bene?!!!


----------



## Sabrine07

¿Cómo se le ocurrió dejarte?


----------



## traduttrice

polpettina_impacciata said:


> Ma "Le ha dado por dejarte!...andrebbe bene?!!!


No está mal, si bien se refiere a una decisión repentina e inesperada por todos, como la opción siguiente de Sabrine "ocurrírsele".


----------



## MOMO2

traduttrice said:


> Mi respuesta es un poco coloquial: *se le pasó por la cabeza dejarte*
> o bien, algo más formal e igualmente muy usado:_* pensó en dejarte.*_


 
Hola Traduttrice. Yo habría dicho (en lugar de la segunda opción) 
"*Pensó dejarte*". 
"Pensar dejar" es como "Avere l'intenzione di lasciare" mientras 
"Pensó en dejarte" parece como si la persona hubiera estado pensando en toda la acción del dejar a la otra; mientras lo que esa persona estaba pensando era dejar a la otra. ¿Qué opinas?
Y otra posibilidad también creo puede ser: "*Se le ocurrió dejarte*"
Feliz día a todos,
Momo



Sabrine07 said:


> ¿Cómo se le ocurrió dejarte?


 
Me gusta esta opción.


----------



## polpettina_impacciata

La frase intera dell'esercizio sarebbe :Gli è saltato in mente di lasciarti!Tonto!..che diventerebbe quindi come dite voiensò en dejarte!tonto;oppure se le occurriò dejarte!tonto..oppure pensò dejarte!tonto...?!oddio che confusioooooooooooooneeeeee....accanto a questa frase che ho io come esepio c'è scritto:traducir la sigiuente perifrasi verbales de decisiòn extravagante e improvisa..


----------



## fabiog_1981

Forse mi sbaglio
... le dio por dejarte...?
non ne sono sicurissimo.


----------



## polpettina_impacciata

*C*i sono troppi galli che cantano..nel senso troppe persone hanno detto cose diverse ed ora non so più quale sarebbe quella giusta sia di tempo che di forma... *I*o scrissi a un vecchio esame: "le ha dado por dejarte! *T*onto!" "Gli è saltato in mente di lasciarti! *C*retino"..ma poichè deve essere una perifrasi..qual è quella che si usa? Dar por..?


----------



## Sabrine07

polpettina_impacciata said:


> Ci sono troppi galli che cantano..nel senso troppe persone hanno detto cose diverse ed ora non so più quale sarebbe quella giusta sia di tempo che di forma...io scrissi a un vecchio esame:"le ha dado por dejarte!tonto!""Gli è saltato in mente di lasciarti!cretino"..ma poichè deve essere una perifrasi..qual è quella che si usa?Dar por..?


Il tempo è senza dubbio il passato remoto.
Io, come ho già detto (o meglio, cantato), opterei per "se le ocurriò" che mi sembra la più corretta.


----------



## polpettina_impacciata

Che sarebbe una perifrasi formata dal verbo occurrir+infinito?


----------



## irene.acler

No, semplicemente si tratta del verbo "occurrírsele", non è una perifrasi.


----------



## Malaia

Textualmente: "le saltò  a la mente el dejarte". Obviamente no lo decimos así, en España lo dirìamos de muchas formas, una de ellas: Se le ocurrió el dejarte, le vino a la mente la idea de dejarte...etc.


----------



## lupei

Gli è saltato in mente di lasciarti = Se le ha pasado por la cabeza dejarte/
Se le ha ocurrido dejarte

Ma questa traduzione significa che lui ha pensato (in un certo momento) di lasciare l'altra persona, ma non si sà se alla fine l'ha fatto oppure no. Io penso che la prima sia più giusta, anche se è veramente colloquiale.


----------

